# Cuphea anagalloidea flower



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

It has been a fantastic year for flowers and I have another flower to share. This is the first time I've flowered this species.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Great job. Looks great.


----------

